# Taurus 1911 Grips



## DieselHopper (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello,

This is my first post and I want to thank you all now for reading.

So, I bought a pair of grips for my friend for his birthday. He has a Taurus 1911 - I don't really know about model specifics (or much about 1911s for that matter) - but I'm pretty sure his 1911 has this little spot at the bottom of the grips where it's cut to expose a pin. Such as:







(notice by the bottom left corner).

Now, the grips I bought him are straight and don't allow for this cut. Here they are:







Without thinking, I went ahead and bought them, but the website I got them from "1911grips.org" says that they will fit Taurus 1911s and there is also a video of a man who has these grips on his Taurus 1911. So, what I am wondering is; will these grips fit regardless of the pin being in the way or would I have to return them or cut them myself?


----------



## swmp9jrm (Aug 29, 2009)

Can't say for certain, but my PT-1911 has the same pin. I bought some grips from Raasco and they DO have the cut-out for the pin.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, they will fit, but in order to remove the main spring housing pin the grip panels will have to be removed first.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> Yes, they will fit, but in order to remove the main spring housing pin the grip panels will have to be removed first.


Correct. I've had that style of grips on my Taurus PT1911. All is fine until you go tp take the weapon apart. And I always remove the grips anyway then.


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

DieselHopper said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post and I want to thank you all now for reading.
> 
> ...


Wish I had still had my AMT 45 Longslide to put those Punisher grips on. Bad Ass


----------

